# Wanikewin Lodge Pickerel River



## walleyedave

My Lady and I are making our first trip to the Pickerel River. These cabins are just west of Rte 69 near Alban Ontario.

I'm seeking information from others that have staying or fished the Pickerel. 

Please any pros and cons. Ihave been to deep Quebec, Gowganda, and French River doing well on eyes.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Lewis

I haven't been there in many years, but if Ken and Dee Baker still own it they are awesome people. Lot's of Walleye and Pike. Lots of fish trolling Shad Raps and vertical jigging using spoons. Most success came using jigs and crawlers. Beautiful scenery. Watch for underwater hazards. Water can go from 60 ft to 1 ft on rock outcroppings.


----------



## no_luck_again

Awesome fishery. The bass in my avatar is on the pickerel actually. We catch a ton on cranks, worm harnesses, and jigs with crawlers


----------



## 3goldens

I fished out of that lodge last year the first week in June.  We are scheduled to go back the same week this year. I would guess that we caught roughly 250 fish for the week for 2 of us.. Mostly pike in the 20 to 26 inch range. Numerous smallmouth although we never really specifically targeted them. Walleye fishing was slow for us the other groups in camp that targeted them did ok, they caught several large fish but numbers were not fantastic like maybe 30 to 40 fish if I remember correctly and they fished hard and trolled. We go for a pike fix and only try walleyes for dinner. Reportedly there are 50"+ musky's although we did not land any, we had two different takes but the gear at the time we were fishing with could not take the fight and broke off. I truly had my rod jerked out of my hand and caught it as it went over the side. I am sure a musky was the cause and would have loved to land him. My fishing partner has been there several times this will be my second, I enjoyed my week in camp, the cabins and boats/motors are adequate. We prepared our own food but from what I heard the food is fantastic and the Owners are very nice people. If I can answer any questions for you leave me your number I can give you a call.


----------



## Mickey

3goldens said:


> I fished out of that lodge last year the first week in June. We are scheduled to go back the same week this year. I would guess that we caught roughly 250 fish for the week for 2 of us.. Mostly pike in the 20 to 26 inch range. Numerous smallmouth although we never really specifically targeted them. Walleye fishing was slow for us the other groups in camp that targeted them did ok, they caught several large fish but numbers were not fantastic like maybe 30 to 40 fish if I remember correctly and they fished hard and trolled. We go for a pike fix and only try walleyes for dinner. Reportedly there are 50"+ musky's although we did not land any, we had two different takes but the gear at the time we were fishing with could not take the fight and broke off. I truly had my rod jerked out of my hand and caught it as it went over the side. I am sure a musky was the cause and would have loved to land him. My fishing partner has been there several times this will be my second, I enjoyed my week in camp, the cabins and boats/motors are adequate. We prepared our own food but from what I heard the food is fantastic and the Owners are very nice people. If I can answer any questions for you leave me your number I can give you a call.


Do you recognize my avatar? Been there the first week of June 7 years and this year will be the eighth. Photo was taken on Pickerel River island. I fish for smallmouth. The fish are there but as they have many miles of river to travel you have to find them.


----------



## Mickey

walleyedave said:


> My Lady and I are making our first trip to the Pickerel River. These cabins are just west of Rte 69 near Alban Ontario.
> 
> I'm seeking information from others that have staying or fished the Pickerel.
> 
> Please any pros and cons. Ihave been to deep Quebec, Gowganda, and French River doing well on eyes.
> 
> Thanks,
> David


The food at the lodge is great Dave. It's a real vacation for me not having to haul food and cook. Ken and Dee Baker are very nice people but getting on in age. My friends and I try to help them out by maybe changing a propane tank or cleaning fish for others who are not good at it. I'll be there with my dog Teddy for 10 days starting May 25th.


----------



## 3goldens

Mickey said:


> The food at the lodge is great Dave. It's a real vacation for me not having to haul food and cook. Ken and Dee Baker are very nice people but getting on in age. My friends and I try to help them out by maybe changing a propane tank or cleaning fish for others who are not good at it. I'll be there with my dog Teddy for 10 days starting May 25th.


I will look for you, camp is not that big. I think we arrive on 6/4 maybe we can compare some notes. After doing the math I see you leave the day we arrive maybe will see ya at the dock, we usually arrive in the morning 9 to 10.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Smallmouth fishing there is spectacular! Pike fishing is fast but most are little. We have caught and hooked some big muskie there. We went 2009, 2010, 2012, and 2013 the first or 2nd week of June. We had 2 years of great walleye fishing and 2 years of lousy walleye fishing. Here is a photo of a 28 inch walleye I caught on a rattle trap fishing for pike in 2013. We were so disappointed in the tiny pike we chose to go further north now. Be aware they charge a 6% extra dock boy fee.


----------



## walleyedave

What the heck is a dock boy fee??? Never heard of that--don't need to pay anyone to dock my boat. The fact they are only offering to reduce my stay by $100 if I bring my boat is already got me worried they will nickle and dime us. Would love to bring my rig but not hauling it to say $100. 

How do they collect 13% CAD if I 'm already paying in US?


----------



## Mickey

A few years ago a huge party left no tips for the help .6 percent is not much at all. On top of that I give an extra 10 to 20 bucks to those who are regular help. From your reaction Dave, I don't think you would like it. I love it there. They already charge a very low price compared to other places. I don't think you would like it there.


----------



## TM-1

I know this thread is 3 years old. Has anyone been there lately? I'm trying to plan a trip for the second week in August with my son and father in law.


----------



## muddyfoot

TM-1 said:


> I know this thread is 3 years old. Has anyone been there lately? I'm trying to plan a trip for the second week in August with my son and father in law.


I know this is old post but I’m researching a place to take my son before he starts collage. Anyone been up there lately? Love SMB and walleye. Thanks.


----------



## TM-1

We did go last year and had a great time. Went the second week in August. Fishing was ok. We caught fish every day. The water level was down. They told us it's better earlier in the year. We still had a lot of fun. Its was one of the best things I have done with my son. When are you planning to go?


----------



## Popspastime

So many memories as a young fellow there. Used to go with my father until I started driving then went with the same group, sometimes twice a year. Great Lodge.


----------



## muddyfoot

TM-1 said:


> We did go last year and had a great time. Went the second week in August. Fishing was ok. We caught fish every day. The water level was down. They told us it's better earlier in the year. We still had a lot of fun. Its was one of the best things I have done with my son. When are you planning to go?


Slight chance for early July. If not mid Sept. I’ve been to North Minn in late sept and it’s great weather. Also had snow oct 1. The problem with planning now is the closed border. 
Id love to find a bunch of SMB and eat a few walleye.


----------



## muddyfoot

Popspastime said:


> So many memories as a young fellow there. Used to go with my father until I started driving then went with the same group, sometimes twice a year. Great Lodge.


I’d love to start something special like that with my son. He’s 18 and I’m not getting any younger. I like the water up north too. He’s never been north like that.


----------



## wally72

Finally after 3 years get to go back up, and I can’t wait. This will be our first trip to this lodge and have read good things about it. Have talked to the owners and it sounds like we need to take some cranks and spinners. We are used to mainly jig fishing so it will be different. Heading up last week in August and will post results.


----------



## TM-1

What we caught the most on was Erie dearies and 5 inch husky jerks. More walleye and pike on the Erie dearies. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## wally72

TM-1 said:


> What we caught the most on was Erie dearies and 5 inch husky jerks. More walleye and pike on the Erie dearies. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## wally72

Thanks for the info, I have Erie dearies but not very many jerks. Making a trip to bass pro before we go.


----------



## TM-1

Silver with a black back is what I used. Only had that one with me. When are you going?


----------



## ohiojmj

I've fished pickerel near outlet to Georgian Bay and also recently via main channel of French river (stayed at bears den lodge). I'd also suggest 1/2 ounce williams wabler spoons in hammered silver/gold. Great for casting and trolling. Caught many pike and smallies on them. Also bomber long A floating in silver/black. Edges of cabbage weed beds (6 to 8ft depth) in bays or Rocky shoreline held many fish. Good luck

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime

Fished out of there many times as a youngster, great place and river. Dare Devils, Rapala's, Johnston Spoons, Beno's, Flatfish (Chrome), all worked either trolling or casting the edges. Never needed live bait. Good Luck.


----------



## ohiojmj

How far can you motor boat on the pickerel toward georgian bay or other side of route 69?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TM-1

I think you can go quite a ways especially if the water is up. It was down when we went but didn't have any trouble going either direction.


----------



## Popspastime

You can take it to where it meets the French, then down to Bad River. Bad River all the way to the Bay. Warning, you better know your way,...lol.


----------



## Popspastime

Well.. need a report..


----------



## wally72

Popspastime said:


> Well.. need a report..


Just got back from there. Had a really good time, the guys Nick and Jeff who run the camp are absolutely the best owners we have ever encountered. Cabins were good but a pretty good climb to get to them. The fishing was slow but we had plenty to eat. Fished the bays along weed edges, caught most of the fish trolling a crank bait at about 7 ft. A lot of people use spinners like Erie Dearies. Nobody was tearing them up but was satisfied. Hope anybody has a safe and good trip.


----------

